
Murphy's law is not a joke ! - chmike
http://dis.weebly.com/1/post/2007/05/murphys-law-is-not-a-joke.html
======
chmike
@nurall

Yes, good link. I don't agree with the other comment to your post, but that is
not the point.

An important factor to take in account and that you didn't talk about is the
cost of a try. Some can be cheap and some are expensive. The eralier one
fails, the cheaper it is.

YC makes it all very cheap to increment your n. The selection process allows
you to fail very early and thus with minimal cost. Some see their dreams fell
in pieces. But they should see the positive side of it. They could have
borrowed love money, spend it all and fail. Would mom and pop be able to see
that the idea is bogus, would they be objective and honnest enough to
recognize it, even to themselves ? I wouldn't bet on this.

I am just repeating in my words what PG said. I fully agree with his analysis
and the YC combinator success confirms its validity. But apparently some
people (like Jay) don't get it.

If I had the money, I would join YC as coinvestor. Not because there might be
money to do out it. Just because it is usefull for these kids. There alot of
smart kids out there that simply don't, and won't, have their chance. What a
waste for them and for us all. I would do it as a long term investment with
most probably no direct return for me. Maybe their first project will go
nowhere, but the second, third our fourth may be the hit. Investing in these
kids is doing something very usefull for them, for the added value they will
bring to internet users, the economy, etc.

This startup news stand is also a really usefull thing and not only for people
in SV. Thanks.

------
nurall
Related post on the Probability of success/failure -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=7680>

------
budu3
I wish maths was always taught this way.

------
omouse
The singularity is near!

